# Enfamil AR with Lipil prescribed baby milk



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,
I'm looking for some advice on Enfamil A.R. with Lipil baby milk. H was prescribed this for her reflux before we go down the same route as E and try Omeprazole, I'm going to try it this afternoon but after reading the instructions it says to prepare it with cool room temp water, both girls prefer a warm bottle and I wasn't sure if after mixing the bottle could I heat the milk before giving it to her Huh?, the instructions don't say anything about heating the bottle after preparing it and dont want to do it incase I interfear with how the milk helps her reflux.

Any help is greatly appreciated

Sarah x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry don't know much about Enfamil products but generally spekaing you can warm most milks after preparation. I can't see that standing it in bowl of warm water to heat it gently would have any effect. I can't see how warming it would affect the starch it in. The Enfamil is a rice starch based product and basically thickens in the stomach to try and prevent reflux.

I'd be inclined to stick with your usual routine if that's what H is used to  Hope it helps  

Maz x


----------

